# Does Welt have storage locker?



## roots (Sep 27, 2002)

So my flight is scheduled to land at MUC at 1:15 pm on Sunday and I plan to hit the Welt straight from the airport (versus dropping my luggage first at the hotel). I'm wondering if Welt has lockers to store my carry-on luggage while I explore the Welt and BMW Museum.

Also from MUC to Welt, which one is faster between S1 (change at Moosach) and S8 (change at Marienplatz)?

Thanks!


----------



## gmblack3 (Mar 14, 2008)

They will hold your luggage for you and delivery it to your car when your presentation is over. They will also park your car and bring it up when you are ready to leave.

Have you considered using Rolf to get from the airport to the Welt?

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=108661


----------



## 3ismagic# (Mar 17, 2011)

Yes. They will store your luggage and bring it out when you take delivery. There are also lockers in the premium lounge. This would be for smaller bags like backpack etc.


----------



## pcbrew (Aug 31, 2009)

On a Sunday?


----------



## roots (Sep 27, 2002)

Yes, I'll be going to the Welt on *Sunday* which is why I asked the question. My delivery is the following Monday morning, and I'd like to do some driving after the delivery. I'm flying home on Tuesday morning so my time to explore the museum is only Sunday afternoon as the museum is closed on Mondays.


----------



## roots (Sep 27, 2002)

gmblack3 said:


> They will hold your luggage for you and delivery it to your car when your presentation is over. They will also park your car and bring it up when you are ready to leave.
> 
> Have you considered using Rolf to get from the airport to the Welt?
> 
> http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=108661


I'll pass on Rolf because I'm going solo and travelling very light, so it's cheaper and easy to just take S-bahn.


----------



## 3ismagic# (Mar 17, 2011)

If you go and explain that you are taking delivery the next day you should get access to the premium lounge and can store your stuff there. I imagine that on such a short trip you'll be packing really light.


----------



## HerrK (Jan 9, 2010)

roots said:


> So my flight is scheduled to land at MUC at 1:15 pm on Sunday and I plan to hit the Welt straight from the airport (versus dropping my luggage first at the hotel). I'm wondering if Welt has lockers to store my carry-on luggage while I explore the Welt and BMW Museum.
> 
> Also from MUC to Welt, which one is faster between S1 (change at Moosach) and S8 (change at Marienplatz)?
> 
> Thanks!


S1 to U3 via Moosach is a little shorter to Olympiapark stop, by about 10 minutes. Here is a trip planner you can find departure times as well. We always take the train from the Flughafen.

http://www.mvv-muenchen.de/static_languages/en/home/index.html


----------



## roots (Sep 27, 2002)

Great, thanks for all the responses. I'll ask the folks at the reception desk. I need to stop by there to get my free museum ticket anyway. I think they should be able to find a place for me to leave my small suitcase for a few hours while I explore the Welt and the museum.


----------



## CarSwami (Oct 2, 2005)

Just as a general FYI, there are also lockers in the basement at the Welt. One has to put in a 1 Euro coin to get the key out and lock the locker, but the 1 Euro coin is returned when one opens the locker with the key.

I realize that the OP will use the folks in the lounge to hold his luggage, but this information was for the benefit of visitors who are not picking up cars at the Welt.


----------

